# Pictures of my Oscars and Pleco



## waldrop1994 (Jan 10, 2004)

:laugh: Here are pictures of my Oscars, the black guy is 3yrs old and the Albino she is 2yrs old.

*please see pics below resized by MStiers*
thank you MStiers for resizing the pics


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice o!
im not a fan of albino, but he looks good


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice looking Oscar.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

great pic, i miss my o's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

nice oscar....the fins llook flawless!!


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Glad to see you decided to post those.









***Try resizing them a bit, and you can only load one pic at a time from you computor. Those Oscars are [email protected]$$ though! ***


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Here are his Oscars. Hope you don't mind me resizing them and posting them?


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## waldrop1994 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey thanks MStiers for resizing those pics for me. Contact me me by IM and let me know how i can post them at the right size. Thanks. My AIM is Waldrop1994.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

waldrop1994 said:


> Hey thanks MStiers for resizing those pics for me. Contact me me by IM and let me know how i can post them at the right size. Thanks. My AIM is Waldrop1994.


 just read this http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=19285


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those oscars are sweet


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

nice looking oscars! how big are they?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice Fish, they look badass


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The albino is just amazing... I'm very impressed!









I think that is one of the nicest, if not the nicest, oscar I have ever seen.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dude, beautiful flowing betta fins on a beautiful cichlid!! I want one!!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice man


----------



## waldrop1994 (Jan 10, 2004)

pleco


----------



## waldrop1994 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks alot guys I LOVE MY O's.:laugh: To answer a few questions. The male(Black) is 13in. and the Female(Albino) is 11in. and Mr.Pleco he's 12in. They are all one big happy family. But when they get bored they will take turns nipping at the pleco just to tick him off but its only love bites :laugh: 
75 gallon
13in Male Longfin Tiger Oscar
11in Female Longfin Albino Tiger Oscar
12in Pleco


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

waldrop1994 said:


> Thanks alot guys I LOVE MY O's.:laugh: To answer a few questions. The male(Black) is 13in. and the Female(Albino) is 11in. and Mr.Pleco he's 12in. They are all one big happy family. But when they get bored they will take turns nipping at the pleco just to tick him off but its only love bites :laugh:
> 75 gallon
> 13in Male Longfin Tiger Oscar
> 11in Female Longfin Albino Tiger Oscar
> 12in Pleco


 lol my O does the same thing to my pleco


----------



## waldrop1994 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey don't forget about us


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Dude, beautiful flowing betta fins on a beautiful cichlid!! I want one!!


 that is cool... I've never seen longfin oscars! Cost roughly the same as regular ones or more?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

A bit more I'm thinking...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nah there about the same price. well around here anyways


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice O's man

i think a lfs trip is happening after school tommorow


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

must enter one of those beauties in the non-potm..great looking O's


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

nice!


----------

